# [HOW-TO] Manually deodex your phone



## Webst3r

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR WHATEVER HAPPENS TO YOUR PHONE!

You must be rooted!

This is a guide on manually deodexing, you phone. (Duh!)

The reason I am making this tutorial is because I could not get my theme to work with Teenfaces deodexed nandroid. You may want to follows this if you have the same problem as me, or if you just want to take a shot at doing it.

What you'll need:
A Windows based machine
The latest version of xUltimate
Patience

Process:

Unzip xUltimate v2.2, and launch "Main.exe"
If everything goes well xUlt should recognize the phone and make a connection. You now should see a list of options.
Run option 1. After option 1 is done, run option 2.
Now these well take a while. Run option 3.
IMPORTANT: After you have run option 3, you MUST navigate to the xUltimate folder and find "origi_frame" folder, and delete "guava.odex". It's a bad file, and interferes with the deodexing process.
Now run option 4, and wait.
Exit xUltimate, and put the phone in USB mass storage.
Go back into the xUltimate folder and copy "done_frame", and "done_app", and move them to the root of the sdcard.
Open a command prompt, and do the following:



Code:


    adb shell<br />
    su<br />
    stop<br />
    mount -o rw,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
    cp /sdcard/done_app/* /system/app/<br />
    cp /sdcard/done_frame/* /system/framework/<br />
    rm /system/app/*.odex<br />
    rm /system/framework/*.odex<br />
    mount -o ro,remount -t ext3 /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
    reboot<br />

Your phone should now be deodexed!

You may notice an increase in speed, and you now have the ability to edit certain files with greater effects. (i.e. services.jar)

Credits:
Rainabba and Mike919: For initially working with me to get a white clock, and later deodex.
toxman: For testing, and being a huge risk taker.
teenfaces: For letting me use his services.jar
And especially Xeudoxus: For letting me a guinea pig, for xUltimate, and answering my questions. And also for the making the xUltimate tool. It defiantly makes thing easier.


----------



## Steady Hawkin

Great guide, thanks!


----------



## b16

Can we get a link to it?


----------



## Webst3r

b16 said:


> Can we get a link to it?


Yeah, I have no idea why I didn't include it in he first place. :/


----------



## bandroidx

great guide, i used it with a couple others meshed together to finally get the bravo deodexed. can someone shed some light on what guava.odex is and why it needs to be removed? I think i had to end up leaving it IN on the bravo IIRC.


----------



## Webst3r

bandroidx said:


> great guide, i used it with a couple others meshed together to finally get the bravo deodexed. can someone shed some light on what guava.odex is and why it needs to be removed? I think i had to end up leaving it IN on the bravo IIRC.


I wrote this a while ago, and I was using it to deodex the Droid X. So deleting guava.odex is probably not necessary anymore. I'll make a note of it in the OP.


----------



## adlx

Thanks for the guide.

Just to comment, I don't know you guys, but each time I tried to download xUltimate I got warnings about malware inside. Checking it online (online malware checking sites) also reported malware with several antivirus tools, so I never used it.

Btw, I think xUltimate is more an automatic way of deodexing. imho, manual would be running baksmali / smali / zip -u and zipalign on each file, with the necesarry dependencies







.


----------



## Webst3r

adlx said:


> Thanks for the guide.
> 
> Just to comment, I don't know you guys, but each time I tried to download xUltimate I got warnings about malware inside. Checking it online (online malware checking sites) also reported malware with several antivirus tools, so I never used it.
> 
> Btw, I think xUltimate is more an automatic way of deodexing. imho, manual would be running baksmali / smali / zip -u and zipalign on each file, with the necesarry dependencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's may be because of the scripts it uses, but it's defiantly not malware. And you're absolutely correct that smali would be manually, but this way works pretty well, and is not as complicated.


----------



## tony1208

i cnt get step 3 to work...says error fix,im trying this on the nexus s 4g rooted


----------

